# Liberty Movement > Grassroots Central > Remembrance >  Oh My Honey

## Working Poor

My sweet Luiz passed on Friday August 4th at 5:30 pm. He had been revived several times the last 24 hours of his life. His son and daughter did not want to let him go but it finally became apparent to even them that he was ready to go and that he was suffering. 

He was not that old only 56 years old. He was hard working and supported his family. I wish we had known he had this condition because we would have made him have the necessary surgery to correct his coronary artery blockage. We think he may have known that he had the condition because he was being treated for high blood pressure  by a heart doctor. I can't imagine that the doctor didn't detect it with all the test he ran on him. He may have wanted to do the surgery in Brazil on the trip he was planning in a few months.

I feel kind of numb his children are falling apart maybe they will be the ones who metabolize it better.

----------


## Natural Citizen

I'm sorry, WP.

----------


## tod evans

So sorry.

----------


## euphemia

Wow.  That's a lot in just the last few months.  I'm so sorry for your loss.

----------


## Suzanimal

Condolences. I'm so sorry for your loss.

----------


## phill4paul

Oh, WP, such sad news. I hope that you keep your family close in this sorrowful time. My written words mean nothing at a time like this but it is my fervent hope and prayer that as time passes you will find a measure of solace.

----------


## donnay

I am so sorry for your loss.  You are in my prayers.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Condolences. That's a lot to take.

----------


## Danke

Sad to hear about your loss. Too young.

----------


## William Tell

I am so sorry. We all love you.

----------


## Carlybee

I'm so sorry for your loss...continued prayers for you and your family.

----------


## sparebulb

I'm very sorry, WP

 Please take comfort in knowing that you stood by him all the way with his best interests in mind.

----------


## angelatc

I have no words.  I am so very, very sorry.  You and your family are in my heart and mind. My condolences on the passing of your beloved husband.

----------


## The Northbreather

Sorry for your loss.

----------


## Anti Federalist

Words fail me.

<hugs>

Let us know if there is anything we can do.

----------


## Working Poor

It is strange that he was the one to go first because he was so good. I am older than him and have a much more sordid past than he did. He had the same bottle of Scotch for two years and it is still over half full.

He was a simple man and took pleasure in simple things he was funny and sweet and gentle. He loved watching soccer games and drinking a beer. The grandchildren all loved him. He had a lot of friends. He loved talking about politics of which we did not agree on at all. We told him about Lula da Silva going to prison when he was in the hospital and he seemed happy about it.  He was mad at me for not voting for Hillary.

I will miss the way he would cup my face in his hands and kiss me good bye before leaving for work and the smell of his cologne trailing out the door after him and a million other little things. It is the little things that make a relationship good.

Thank you all for all the support and prayers and for being my friends I love you all.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

Memory eternal and R.I.P. ~hugs~ WP

----------


## TER

I am so sorry to hear the sad news.   

I pray that you and all those who are suffering tonight find comfort and hope.

May Luiz find rest in a place where there is neither pain, nor sorrow, nor sighing, but life everlasting. 

Remain faithful, for all will die, yet all too will rise again.  And until that day, he remains alive in your memories and in your love for him.  

I wish you peace, my friend.

----------


## Ender

Love you, WP.

Prayers & Blessings sent on your behalf.

Peace, my friend,

Ender

----------


## oyarde

I am sorry for your loss WP , I know it will be a tremendous loss . May God bless you .

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

My our Creator give you strength in these tough times.  R.I.P Mr. W.P.

----------


## Valli6

Sorry for your loss.

----------


## bunklocoempire

I am sorry for your loss WP, prayers of comfort for you and yours.

----------


## shakey1

my condolences... peace & comfort.

----------

